# A Blonde Moment, er Act of Providence



## LadyFlynt (Feb 9, 2007)

A funny happened to a friend this morning...I have permission from her and the one with the blonde moment to share.

Friend got a call from her sister this morning asking about directions given in a curriculum. Her daughter is supposed to write out the 27 books of the NT starting with Matthew...sister is confused because there are 28 in Matthew  There ensues an explaination about *chapters* and *book*s. "Ohhhh....OH! That poor child!" "What?" "Well, they asked this same question back at Thanksgiving, only starting with Genesis"

Yes, folks...that 10yr old little girl spent the entire month of December writing out the entire book of Genesis starting with "In the beginning"  Her handwriting is not small and she went through several reams of paper  And yes, her handwriting DID improve, which is good considering the subject was Penmanship 

Friend wanted to know when her sister figured out her mistake with the Genesis episode..."Oh, just now".

To think...this child ALMOST had the oppurtunity to write out the entire book of Matthew as well. (the curriculum needs to use the term "list" instead of "write"  )


----------



## Chris (Feb 9, 2007)

> spent the entire month of December writing out the entire book of Genesis



I'm going to squirrel that idea away in the back of my head for when I have kids.


----------



## jenney (Feb 10, 2007)

My daughters will love this story. Thank you for sharing it!!!

jen


----------

